# Connected to router but cannot browse the web



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

For some Reason my compaq mini 702ea is playing me up. 

I am connected to my HomeHub fine, Signal Strengh is Excellent but i cannot browse the web on it at all.

I pinged Google.co.uk in command prompt and that was successful, Windows is Able to get updates, Aswell as Avast Anti Virus. 


Everytime i go onto internet explorer, no matter what website i type in it alwas comes up with :

Internet explorer cannot display the webpage 


Can someone help me sort this out ? 

Thanks ; )


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

try another browser like opera or firefox or google chrom


----------



## Bundy (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you tried rebooting the router?


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

I did Try Chrome and Firefox but same thing as internet Explorer wont Connect, I cant even connect to my router from it.

Yep Rebooted aswell, That was the first thing i Did. 

Also my other Laptop Can connect to the Homehub fine and i can browse the net on the that.

Seems to be a problem with the Compaq mini.


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

try to un install the wireless driver remove the connection and set it again if not mabe its time for recovery,assuming it has been working before


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe something here will help:  "You receive an error message in Internet Explorer: "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"


----------



## Bundy (Feb 12, 2011)

It sounds like a firewall blocking you. maybe try turning all of them off and if this fixes you up, then work on finding out what was blocking you.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope Still Does not seem to be working, i went on that link you gave me 95viper and went through it all but still wont let me browse the web.

Things iv done so far : 

Disabled Windows Firewall (only firewall im running)
Booted into save mode with netowrking (still the same)
Reset Router
Tried Different browser
Removed Wireless Drivers and Reinstalled 

Also I have no Recovery On there as for some reason it was Switched off : (


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

sounds to me like you have static settings enabled, such as static IP or DNS servers, and they're not compatible with the router.

try setting it all back to automatic.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

I Sorted it now just as you Typed up your Reply Mussels.

I went into Internet Properties then Connections and then lan Settings.

Noticed the option : Use a proxy server for your Lan Was ticked.

So i unticked it and it WORKS : ) 

Thanks Everyone for the Help.


----------



## find proxies (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, that's why it pays to check your settings!

Wierd that firefox wouldn't work though, as it has its own proxy server settings seperate to system settings. There you go eh?


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

I think someone had been playing about with it as im not the only one in my house who uses the computer.

It pays to Stick a password on you mean : )


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

some programs (p2ps) would sometimes place a proxy setting upon installation, if you've recently installed a program like that, that would like be your culprit.

just dropped by this post and would have suggested disabling proxy until I read that you've figured it out, great job bro!


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks , Nah no P2P software on it It's only a crappy netbook, i only got P2P software on the Home Server.

I dont know to much about networking Bit of a Newb When it comes to that Im learning though : )


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

well, hopefully you don't run into further problems with your internet down the road. I used to work as tech support for at&t and the 1st thing we check when there's no internet connection but can ping a website is always the proxy server 

basically troubleshooting steps are - check if network adapter is enabled > check if able to ping > and if no, then check proxy settings, hehehe...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> well, hopefully you don't run into further problems with your internet down the road. I used to work as tech support for at&t and the 1st thing we check when there's no internet connection but can ping a website is always the proxy server
> 
> basically troubleshooting steps are - check if network adapter is enabled > check if able to ping > and if no, then check proxy settings, hehehe...



i tend to forget proxy settings, but i always remember to check IP address and DNS settings.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 13, 2011)

Yh i forgot to check Proxy, It is still strange why that option was ticked though the netbook had been switched off for about 2 weeks and my mum and dad said they havn't used it. 

Thanks for Info zhadlp I will remember that ; ) I'll need to garentee it will happen agian it always does in my house. I did learn abit about networking when i done my work experience at my school working with the It Tech..... He Taught me the basics about networking Setting up Servers Etc... My head Exploded when he was explaining it to me though.  

Just bought a New router as my homehub has been playing up for ages so i bought a TP-Link TD-W8960N Not sure if there Any good but i will be setting up that soon when i get it may need abit of help with that I just went through the manual but it needs all my broadband Details and i cant seem to find info i need, Im Currently With Bt.


----------

